# Homemade Sabiki Rod



## evacuee

Thanks to ScullsMcNasty's recent post,I decided to take his advice on making a sabiki rod. Last Sunday was the 1st time I ever caught my own bait and it does add to the pleasure of catching fish if you also catch your own bait.The total expense was $16 to $17. The parts were a 6' x 3/4" PVC, two caps, twohose clampsand a trusty Zebco 33 from Academy. Already had the glue, twine, polyurethane (to seal the twine)and clear duct tape. The bottom cap is glued and the top one sits on the sinker and is put on the tube when not in use.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

looks good! only problem i see is cleaning the inside of all the nasty junk that gets in there while your using it. with that cap on the end you cant spray through it. very nice wrap on it though! and thanks for the plug on my post:letsdrink


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Thats brilliant! Better call Penn and get that into production.


----------



## choppedliver

what keeps the hooks from catching on the center opening when you reel it back in?


----------



## Nitzey

That's a neat rig, Bill. It sure should keep from being hooked yourself which has happened too often for me. And the sabikis should last longer. 

That was the first time you caught bait last Sunday? My daughter comes down once a year to fish, and last time I asked her what she liked best and she said it was catching hard tails near The Pass. My sister-in-law loved catching white trout (for bait). So, for some people it is most of the fun.


----------



## evacuee

> *choppedliver (5/24/2009)*what keeps the hooks from catching on the center opening when you reel it back in?


The way you keep the hooks from catching on the end of the PVC pipe is by pointing the tip of the rod down when you get to the sabiki rig. Then the hooks go right up the 3/4" PVC pipe. The cap is held in place by the sinker so when that reaches the pipe you stop reeling in and put the cap on the end of the rod and that seals it. Just the sinker is left hanging out.

Scully makes a good point about not gluing the bottom cap on so you canflush out the inside of the rod. I glued mine just to keep the end of the wrapped twine covered and neat looking but I may have to make a change. The wrapped twine does make a good grip. I put glue on the pipe then wrapped it with twine and then put a poly finshover it. It feels really good.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Maybe put a screw cap on the bottom so you can unscrew and flush.


----------



## surfstryker

Excellent idea. Get a patent.:clap


----------



## Jason

I had the same idea but Ryan beat me to the post:banghead But I liked the idea of PVC better then the idea of an old surf rod like I was gonna do. I've started putting mine together, and right now I have 10 bucks in mine...Only other $$$ is gonna be an old reel but Wallyworld has some cheapies for 7-8 bucks ifin I can't find 1 at a garage sale fer a buck or 2...Only difference in mine is I'm gonna get an old rod and glue it into the pvc...I'll post mine upon completion....:letsdrink


----------



## fishinstevez

VERY COOL IDEA:clap


----------



## SheYakFishr

Thanks for more info on making one. :bowdown:clapOne of these days... I'll try it myself.


----------



## cert-315

A little latebut, thanks to you guys for posting this. I'm not one for original thought, andafter seeing this I put one together in short time, and on the cheap (the wife loves the cheap part). Excellent idea and thanks again!


----------



## WW2

I glued a plastic funnel end intot the end of mine to give the sabiki a smooth entrance into the end of the pvc. I can't rinse it out though.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

dude i used mine this weekend for catchin cigs and it worked like a dream!! hope you get to go out and try it out soon, youll be pleasantly surprised


----------



## evacuee

Like Skulls, I used mine this weekend and it worked great. Didn't use it for cigar minnows though, we were in a rush and went to the bait boat. Used it for mingos in 85 ft of water for bigger bait and it worked fine. It was nice not having to mess with the sabiki hooks.


----------



## Danny and Jamie Langford

nice


----------



## Digillio

what keeps the line from cutting on the pvc where it enters at the reel


----------



## Digillio

what keeps the line from cutting on the pvc where it enters at the reel


----------



## evacuee

> *Digillio (6/22/2009)*what keeps the line from cutting on the pvc where it enters at the reel


On mine, I bevelled the hole and then sanded it down to 400 grit. Did the same on the end of the rod. If you wanted to get reallly high-tech you could cover the edge of the hole with duct tape or shipping tape.


----------



## Beefisher

> *evacuee (6/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Digillio (6/22/2009)*what keeps the line from cutting on the pvc where it enters at the reel
> 
> 
> 
> On mine, I bevelled the hole and then sanded it down to 400 grit. Did the same on the end of the rod. If you wanted to get reallly high-tech you could cover the edge of the hole with duct tape or shipping tape.
Click to expand...

You can fire polish the hole before assembly, if your handy with a propane torch or gas stove. You canbevel the hole for a fair lead while the pvc is soft at the same time. Worked for me.


----------



## fisherboy20

i tried makin a sabiki rod like the one shown. it worked out great. thanks for all the help:bowdown


----------



## chefpomp

I made one from pvc. Didn't like the weight, and all of the sudden i had a killer idea. I went to wally world and spent $10 on the longest crappie rod. Unscrewed the cap on the bottom, removed all but the bottom two sections. Drilled a hole for the line and used the tip top off the rod for the hole so the line wont fray. Used kitchen funnel from wally world, assorted pack for under $2. Attach reel any way you like and your done. Works bad azz. Was surprised at how well it will cast. Will post pics soon. Oh and cleaning is reel easy with the screw cap on the butt.


----------



## Collard

> *chefpomp (7/17/2009)*I made one from pvc. Didn't like the weight, and all of the sudden i had a killer idea. I went to wally world and spent $10 on the longest crappie rod. Unscrewed the cap on the bottom, removed all but the bottom two sections. Drilled a hole for the line and used the tip top off the rod for the hole so the line wont fray. Used kitchen funnel from wally world, assorted pack for under $2. Attach reel any way you like and your done. Works bad azz. Was surprised at how well it will cast. Will post pics soon. Oh and cleaning is reel easy with the screw cap on the butt.


YES post pics please! I'd like to check it out and compare the two. PVC-vs-Crappie Rod


----------



## 850lover

how much would you charge to make me one?


----------

